
Uber Is Not the Future of Work - wslh
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/uber-is-not-the-future-of-work/415905/?single_page=true
======
hwstar
I agree. Reforms are necessary. The USA has some of the worst worker
protections in the developed world.

We are a nation controlled by wealthy bankers and businesspersons. They do the
nominating of our elected officials and we vote for one of their pre-approved
candidates. This is _not_ representative democracy. This is _corruption_.

We need to fix our subverted federal government first. None of these reforms
will pass unless we change how elections are funded and remove the worry of
campaign financing from our elected officials.

